# How much would you give? for this Ariens?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Guy has posted only this pic. Says he replaced it with Quad/plow setup. Says about8 yrs old? Needs tlc. Says bucket is clean inside but when he got it shoes were worn pretty bad. Had never been flipped. Asking 250. It's 100 miles from me. Worth the drive?
*THOUGHTS?*


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

for 250 get it


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

200 miles round trip, 12 gallons of gas ($25) --> $275. it looks really clean, I would go for it.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Anything under $400 is a good deal for that thing provided it runs without smoking, has no or very minimal corrosion damage, both the augers spin free with the shear pins removed, the trigger cable isn't stretched and the axle unlocks, and there is zero physical damage to the machine...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have first shot at it since I contacted him within 10 minutes of posting. Last night we left it that I have a funeral today in the AM but I'd like to see it. Got a text message this morning asking to give him a call since "there are a ton of people emailing about it". I *knew *that was coming. Stay tuned....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Anything under $400 is a good deal for that thing provided it runs without smoking, has no or very minimal corrosion damage, both the augers spin free with the shear pins removed, the trigger cable isn't stretched and the axle unlocks, and there is zero physical damage to the machine...


Zero physical damage is going a bit don't you think? I mean, it's going to show some wear. For that $$ I'm expecting some minor problems.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Zero damage might be a bit much but the photo sure makes me believe it's close. Maybe they are a realtor and prone to euphemistic exaggeration. 

I'd say go now so he doesn't get tempted. It sure looks like it's a nice machine and under priced.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Zero damage might be a bit much but the photo sure makes me believe it's close. Maybe they are a realtor and prone to euphemistic exaggeration.
> 
> I'd say go now so he doesn't get tempted. It sure looks like it's a nice machine and under priced.


On my way. He's holding it for me


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Zero physical damage is going a bit don't you think? I mean, it's going to show some wear. For that $$ I'm expecting some minor problems.


 I meant bent, cracked, or broken parts that need to be replaced...you're going to have to dump enough money on improvement kits (belt and cable improvement) for things that aren't broken if you want to get it working right. The dash's are prone to cracking and they are $100.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have my fingers crossed you're on your way back now with your new blower.

*SCORE !! *

I like this one a lot better than that Yamaha you were looking at, for sure.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I like this one a lot better than that Yamaha you were looking at, for sure.


For the money, I agree this is the better deal.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, better deal. I need to clear that up right away before I get flamed by Coby and the Yamaha faction


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

That machine looks really clean - I see zero paint loss, maybe some in the bucket and chute but for that money who cares? A Yamaha by me is really rusty, missing the airbox and the guy wants almost $500!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Didn't get it... Pile of junk. PO drove it into the ground so bad the serrations were completely gone. Scraper bar, gone lower bucket, gone. I had asked him lots of questions about this machine when we were texting too. He said it was all good.  I just walked away. Didn't want to talk with him or I might have gotten carried away. Lesson learned. Demand more pics or don't drive.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That sounds like a Honda where they wore through the skids and they were pretty far into the bucket too. Ya have to wonder what they are thinking.

Glad you had the sense to walk away. Sorry it wasn't what we thought it would be.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

physical damage?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HillnGullyRider said:


> physical damage?


Read post #14


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

I have seen a couple ads in my local craigslist with worn down buckets asking 4-600$.
Its tough to find a good old 10000 series around the burgh.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't understand how people can be so unconcerned or *stupid* to literally trash a fine piece of equipment. Don't they even notice what they're doing?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

not many have common sense anymore. less and less people doing anything mechanical its all office and computers now.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Common sense has never been all that....common.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

sucks to waste so much time and gas, but better to limit your losses to travel expenses, rather than compound it by making an unwise purchase "after travelling all this way". There will be plenty more out there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Didn't get it... Pile of junk. PO drove it into the ground so bad the serrations were completely gone. Scraper bar, gone lower bucket, gone. I had asked him lots of questions about this machine when we were texting too. He said it was all good.  I just walked away. Didn't want to talk with him or I might have gotten carried away. Lesson learned. Demand more pics or don't drive.


you still have your sno-tek and 521 toro so there is no real rush to get a monster sized blower but I would be somewhat disappointed in taking the drive just to come home empty handed


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

If the price is amazing and the machine otherwise in good shape, wouldn't it be feasible to weld a few strips of flatbar steel to the bottom of the worn bucket (to rebuild it/raise it to original specs) and re-mount some aftermarket skids to it? 

Just wondering, as I've never actually done anything like that myself on a snowblower... but it's only minor metal work and, given what these things are used for (blowing winter snow), it doesn't have to be pretty. It's not like doing body work on a classic car or anything, lol.

In fact, I've found that often times a cheap $100 welder can be the best investment you'll make, as far as your toolbox is concerned! Since getting one years ago, I fixed and built quite a few things with mine... and turned useless scraps of metal into useable items again a few times, including rebuilding a push bar for my truck that I rescued from a junkyard (for free, as the push bar was in a very bad shape and they would never sell it). The little welder paid for itself in no time!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

For a DOLLARRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you still have your sno-tek and 521 toro so there is no real rush to get a monster sized blower but I would be somewhat disappointed in taking the drive just to come home empty handed


I was *very disappointed* Willaim. But, .... As I said. I learned a valuable lesson. If they won't send pics of the machine I just won't make the drive. And, if it seems to good to be true it probably is. The bad part about that last statement though, sometimes with small OPE some folks don,t know whaat they've got. And it *sometimes is a ffantastic deal.* Fine line to walk. 
By the way. We went through Shanksville.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

762mm said:


> If the price is amazing and the machine otherwise in good shape, wouldn't it be feasible to weld a few strips of flatbar steel to the bottom of the worn bucket (to rebuild it/raise it to original specs) and re-mount some aftermarket skids to it?
> 
> Just wondering, as I've never actually done anything like that myself on a snowblower... but it's only minor metal work and, given what these things are used for (blowing winter snow), it doesn't have to be pretty. It's not like doing body work on a classic car or anything, lol.


I understand what you're saying, 762. But, if they abused the machine externals how much *didn't they maintain the engine??* That is what made me walk away. I reasoned in my mind if they were that inattentive with the obvious the engine probanly had the original oil in it. It had other problems too. The guy was evasive about answering quetions as well. I should have seen this beforehand.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I don't understand how people can be so unconcerned or *stupid* to literally trash a fine piece of equipment. Don't they even notice what they're doing?


Possibly used commercially? Beat into the ground by low-paid drones who have no interest in the welfare of the equipment.

I got a Honda lawnmower from the dump that I suspect had that kind of life. It was self-propelled... they ran it until the bearings carrying the axle failed, then disintegrated, then chewed completely through the axle. When I got it, the left rear wheel assembly was missing and the axle looked like it was cut off in a lathe.

A couple of wheels, some steel rod, and some hardware later, I have a nice non-self-propelled Honda mower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I don't understand how people can be so unconcerned or *stupid* to literally trash a fine piece of equipment. Don't they even notice what they're doing?


 now you are asuming he knows something about snowblowers or even cares. to most its " just an old snowblower "
as you know i plan on going back to shanksville this summer, probably the end of july


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

762mm said:


> If the price is amazing and the machine otherwise in good shape, wouldn't it be feasible to weld a few strips of flatbar steel to the bottom of the worn bucket (to rebuild it/raise it to original specs) and re-mount some aftermarket skids to it?
> 
> Just wondering, as I've never actually done anything like that myself on a snowblower... but it's only minor metal work and, given what these things are used for (blowing winter snow), it doesn't have to be pretty. It's not like doing body work on a classic car or anything, lol.


Yes you could start rebuilding the auger housing and replacing enough stuff to make it operational but the thing about this deal was to get a nice looking, operational snow blower cheap. He already has a snow blower so there is no immediate need, just a want. Make more sense to just sit in the weeds and wait till something in good shape and cheap comes along.

If I have to pull out my welder and rebuild the auger housing it would need to be a very special or collectable machine and well under $100 
Even they I'd most likely be looking for a parts machine to use it's housing. It's a lot of work to start to rebuild something like that even if you're not too concerned with how it looks when your done.

The east coast is different as everything is selling this year due to the heavy amount dumped on them but in an average year there are just too many "average" machines that don't need major surgery to put that kind of work into them.

There is also that sixth sense when you're talking to or with a seller and things just don't add up. Even thought this one for all other purposes looks to be in good shape with that damage fifty bucks if the engine ran ok and I'd point out the worn through skids, damaged housing, damaged scraper bar and it's mounting points.

I always try to get a seller send a photo of the scraper bar as I've run into a few now were it's mounts are rusted off/through or barely hanging on. Likely parked outside or in a puddle of road salt water in the garage. Can't always get a seller to take one but it's something to keep in mind.

I feel I know how Micah feels as I'd like to take a swing at this seller myself and I didn't have to make the drive 

Just my 2 cents on it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> now you are asuming he knows something about snowblowers or even cares. to most its " just an old snowblower "
> as you know i plan on going back to shanksville this summer, probably the end of july


Shanksville... Yep. Knew you were headed this way.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel I know how Micah feels as I'd like to take a swing at this seller myself and I didn't have to make the drive 

My sentimentals to a dot, frog. 
He said he had "a ton of people emailing and calling"... Why didn't he just say 'Dude you may want to re think this. It ain't all that and a bag of chips. It needs some major surgery." 
Oh well..... Move on. It's over and done with.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Shanksville... Yep. Knew you were headed this way.


 i'm going to be riding to md. in june but don't know how close i'll be to your place, if i'm close enough and have time maybe we can do lunch. when i head to shanksville the plan is to stay in your city cause its kind of central to shanksville and gettysburg


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Will be sending you a PM some time soon, William. Details.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

that's too bad the deal did not work out.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

WestminsterFJR said:


> that's too bad the deal did not work out.


*Too bad the guy wasn't a little more forthright in our communications.* I'm partly responsible. I should have seen this coming.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow! That picture you posted from craigslist did not appear to show a machine that had been abused that badly. Sorry you had your time wasted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mine was a great deal and they are out there and you have to go and try if you're going to actually get a great deal.

I was considering going for this one and it sure seems it was a steal.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...9-toro-powershift-1132-slips-out-reverse.html

There's one out there with your name on, just have to be patient.


----------

